# Gappay Ball for Standard



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody out there is using a Gappay ball with their standard. If so, what size and where did you buy it? I want a ball on a string toy for retrieving and tugging, and the Gappay balls are nice and squishy. Looking for a good online source for purchase, and curious about a good size (Saydee really likes to get her mouth over top of things, and will shy away from stuff that is a bit too big to chomp on).

Thanks for you help.

Greg


----------

